# Filter floss inside intake tube?



## Johnnyboy (Oct 1, 2008)

anyone ever tried to put filter floss in the intake tube of a HOB? the stuff i have is not very dense so i didnt think it would restrict the flow i just wanna make sure i dont get too much sand sucked up in there seeing as how my fish think its funny to spit sand out close to the intake tube ;D :fish:

Thanks in advance


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Try wrapping floss or a filter pad around the outside of the intake strainer. To get anything to stay in place inside the tube would require you to pack it too tight.

-Ryan


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

Filter floss inside of the intake tube is just going to make it's way into your impeller and cause problems.

If you want, you can buy a foam sleeve for a power head or something similar and put it over your inlet. This still will reduce your overall flow rate though.


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

Filter floss inside of the intake tube is just going to make it's way into your impeller and cause problems.

If you want, you can buy a foam sleeve for a power head or something similar and put it over your inlet. This still will reduce your overall flow rate though.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

You can just shorten the intake so it is not close to the sand.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't do that; your just opening a can of worms. Like other poster said, good chance of it getting in the impeller.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

When there's fry in the tank(like cyps) I use half of the sponge from an Aquaclear 110.
I stick a sharp knife halfway through and then slip it onto the intake.
Should keep out the sand too.


----------

